# تعالو نضحك على البنات والى بيعملو فى نفسهم :)



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

هنا هجبلكم شوية فيدوهات للبنات
نقعد نضحك عليهم شوية leasantr

نفتح اول فيديو باغنية الفنان المشهور المغمور ابو الليف المستحمى 

[YOUTUBE]9TLZZgMJscE[/YOUTUBE]

ثانى فيديو دا بنت من الشرابية باين فاكرة نفسها شاكيرا ولا اية مش عارف

[YOUTUBE]Ox5IsT2iGV4[/YOUTUBE]

ما تعرفش دول بقى فاكرين نفسهم فى سباق ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههههه
[YOUTUBE]RoOCLOc1xx8[/YOUTUBE]

ههههههههههههههههه نكتة الفيديو دة

[YOUTUBE]fOR4kb2zdLc[/YOUTUBE]

احلى اعلان عملتة المصرية للاتصالات على البنات 
ههههههههههههههههههه

[YOUTUBE]Kmr4-B8zq6Y[/YOUTUBE]

هههههههههههههههههه انا مش هكلم هسيب الفيديو يكلم
[YOUTUBE]3bz14Z0F4Jk&NR[/YOUTUBE]

هسيبك مع فيدو الختام وهو سواقة البنات

[YOUTUBE]Se3ZJPb3wWk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

يا عم فين الفيديوهات


----------



## sparrow (18 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههه
هو انا مش هقدر اشوف كل الفيديوهات بس شكلهم نكته
وتدعيما لموضوعك ودا حاجة بجد مش هزار
في جروب علي الفيس بوك اسمه يارب اتجوز قبل ما اموت هههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 أبريل 2011)

لا ومين اللي بيتكلم فادي مبلاش انت معايا 

منزل علي البنات موضوع 
وفي واحد صاحبنا ينزلة 1000 موضوع 

ماشي ماشي


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> يا عم فين الفيديوهات



والنعمة الشريفة كلهم موجودين ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههه
> هو انا مش هقدر اشوف كل الفيديوهات بس شكلهم نكته
> وتدعيما لموضوعك ودا حاجة بجد مش هزار
> في جروب علي الفيس بوك اسمه يارب اتجوز قبل ما اموت هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
شوفتة قبل كدة الجروب دة 
حتى الشحاتة بقت فى دى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> لا ومين اللي بيتكلم فادي مبلاش انت معايا
> 
> منزل علي البنات موضوع
> وفي واحد صاحبنا ينزلة 1000 موضوع
> ...



قصدك على مين بقى 
وضحى لو سمحتى​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*قشطه يا فادى هههههههه

علشان الحلوين اللى بيقولوا اننا مش سادين

تقريبا مش شايفين القسم دة هههههههههه
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قشطه يا فادى هههههههه
> 
> علشان الحلوين اللى بيقولوا اننا مش سادين
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
خلاص يا معلم نعملهم عملية الليزك علشان يشوفو كويس ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

ربنا علي المفتري هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

دى مش البنات كلها

دى قلة مندسة

قلة مندسة ههههههههههه

شكرا يا فادى للموضوع


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> دى مش البنات كلها
> 
> دى قلة مندسة
> 
> ...



قصدك العدلين هما الى قلة مندسة
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا علي المفتري هههههههههههه



اكيد طبعا ​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

بص يا بني خد الحكمة دي مني
مش علشان في ست كده يبقي كل الستات زيها
مش كلمة طير بتتقال علي الفرخة والصقر ؟
رغم ان بتجمعهم كلمة واحدة لكنهم مختلفين تماما
الستات كده برده
افحمتك صح ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص يا بني خد الحكمة دي مني
> مش علشان في ست كده يبقي كل الستات زيها
> مش كلمة طير بتتقال علي الفرخة والصقر ؟
> رغم ان بتجمعهم كلمة واحدة لكنهم مختلفين تماما
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

افحمتينى ازاى يعنى؟
انتى بتقارنى اية باية اصلا
المثل الى قلتية تقوليلة على البنى ادمين

يعنى الانسان اسم واحد
بس فية مذكر وفية مجانين 

يوووووووووووة

قصدى مونث ​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> افحمتينى ازاى يعنى؟
> انتى بتقارنى اية باية اصلا
> ...




انت بتتكلم علي البني ادمين بشكل عام
بيتقسموا لرجالة وستات ( هعديهالك علشان تعيش )
وكل قسم منهم بينقسم
لعاقلين ومجانين
يعني مش بس الستات اللي فيهم مجانين 
لا الرجالة فيهم مجانين ولاسعين كمان
انا قصدي باللي قولته مش لمجرد ان دوله اسمهم ستات يبقي كل الستات زيهم​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت بتتكلم علي البني ادمين بشكل عام
> بيتقسموا لرجالة وستات ( هعديهالك علشان تعيش )
> وكل قسم منهم بينقسم
> لعاقلين ومجانين
> ...



يا ستى فاهمك وبستهبل 
بس احب اقولك مثل بنسمعة كل شوية
الحسنة تخص والسيئة تعم 
وانا هعيش غصب عنك على فكرة :99:

لان ربنا عايزنى اعيش :t26:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا ستى فاهمك وبستهبل
> بس احب اقولك مثل بنسمعة كل شوية
> الحسنة تخص والسيئة تعم
> وانا هعيش غصب عنك على فكرة :99:
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
فاهمني بس بتستهبل ؟
الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
وزي ما المثل اللي قولته ينطبق علينا فهو ينطبق عليكم انتوا كمان
وبقولك ايه هس بقي عدادك قرب يصفر​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> فاهمني بس بتستهبل ؟
> الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
> وزي ما المثل اللي قولته ينطبق علينا فهو ينطبق عليكم انتوا كمان
> وبقولك ايه هس بقي عدادك قرب يصفر​



لية
هو انتى تاكسى
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لية
> هو انتى تاكسى
> هههههههههههههههه​




عداد عمرك يا خفة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عداد عمرك يا خفة​



يا شيخة وهو انتى شايفاة​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا شيخة وهو انتى شايفاة​




ايون لانه في ايدي​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

> قصدك العدلين هما الى قلة مندسة
> ههههههههههههه



لالا الحاجات الغريبة دى

هيا اللى قلة مندسة ههههههههههه


----------



## emad93 (29 أبريل 2011)

جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emad93 (29 أبريل 2011)

روعة جدا يا فادى


----------



## girgis2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرااا عالفيديوهات الجامدة دي*
*واستكمالاااا لموضوعك :*​ 
عمرو أديب وتريقة كوميدية جدا على سواقة الستات​ 
*أي ست تلاقوها سايقة فضولها الطريق وسيبوها تعدي كأنها عربية اسعاف آيه المشكلة يعني !!!*
*ههههههههههههههه*​ 
[YOUTUBE]gOa5Std1-rs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> *هههههههههههههه*
> *شكرااا عالفيديوهات الجامدة دي*
> *واستكمالاااا لموضوعك :*​
> عمرو أديب وتريقة كوميدية جدا على سواقة الستات​
> ...



يللا اهو نبقى طلعنا منكوا بحاجة مفيدة

تفضولنا الشوارع ههههههههههههه

واللى يرجع فى كلامه ههههههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا اهو نبقى طلعنا منكوا بحاجة مفيدة
> 
> تفضولنا الشوارع ههههههههههههه
> 
> واللى يرجع فى كلامه ههههههههههههه



انتى بتقولى فيها 
انا فعلا بعمل كدة ​


----------



## girgis2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه*

*يعني أنتي خلاص موافقة انك عربية اسعاف ماشية في الشارع*

*OK*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> انتى بتقولى فيها
> انا فعلا بعمل كدة



ياررريت كلكوا تعملوا كده

ههههههههههه الحمد لله طلعنا بحاجة مفيدة من الموضوع ده

انشر الفكرة يا فادى على الفيس ادعى الناس هههههههههههه

واحنا معاكوا هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> *هههههههه*
> 
> *يعني أنتي خلاص موافقة انك عربية اسعاف ماشية في الشارع*
> 
> *OK*​



مدام حاجة فيها راحتنا ومصلحتنا ههههههههههههه

يبقى واى نوت


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياررريت كلكوا تعملوا كده
> 
> ههههههههههه الحمد لله طلعنا بحاجة مفيدة من الموضوع ده
> 
> ...



كل صحابى بيعملوا كدة
بنتبع مثل ابعد عن القطر وغنيلو​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2011)

> كل صحابى بيعملوا كدة
> بنتبع مثل ابعد عن القطر وغنيلو



كويس اوووى والله طلعنا منكوا بحاجة ههههههههههه

قول لصحابك يقولوا لصحابهم

وصحابهم يقولوا لصحابهم هههههههههه

انا عايزة بروباجاندا هههههههههههه


----------

